# Golden playpark.



## preparation_h (Jun 24, 2010)

Has anybody been over to there lately? Is it runnable @ 100 cfs


----------



## Mothra (Mar 24, 2012)

Went today. It's about as low as you want it. Shallow play in two features.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Lots of folks out yesterday. It was great! 100 CFS can be fun, especially early season. What do you have to loose?


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking like 74cfs today. Too low, even for me. Yesterday was "fun" considering how low it was.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Normally it peaks in the afternoon. You might check back then and see if it is up.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

The park really took a beating from the high water last year, a few features are gone and it does not seem as channelized.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll be living in Boulder this summer Chief...you ready to get boofed on?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Not to self, change phone number, email address, and buzz name.


----------

